# Titanium myths and facts!



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay so I can get a good deal on a second hand titanium spring for my fox 40. However i'm not too bothered about weight, and i was wondering if there are other benifitsbof titanium.
People claim many different things that Ti offers, but now is the time to separate myth from fact.
So here are a few things i have heard:
Titanium 40 springs are one colour softer than steel 40 springs.
Titanium springs are more 'sensitive'
Titanium springs are more progressive
Titanium springs don't 'lose their bounce' as quickly.
Along with just the general jist that they are just better in every way.
So who can actually prove that any of these things are true? Obviously weight is proven simply by showing the weight and they ARE lighter, that's a fact.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

It's just weight.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

gticlay said:


> It's just weight.


You are wrong, it's just weight and $!

But yeah, a spring is a spring is a spring.

My buddy works for defense contractor and makes carbon fiber coil springs for drone aircraft landing gear. The four figure price tag will keep them off bikes for a while, but one day.....


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

The Grimmer said:


> Titanium 40 springs are one colour softer than steel 40 springs.


False, I just swapped the blue Ti spring for the purple steel spring and it is definitely softer.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

40 springs are same weight within same color regardless of material. 
No difference between material regarding progressiveness and sensitivity.
Other than weight and longevity, another benefit of ti springs is they are manufactured to a higher tolerance standard regarding true spring rate. A steel spring can be anywhere within something like 25% of it's printed weight, while a ti is closer to i believe 10%.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DHgnaR said:


> 40 springs are same weight within same color regardless of material.
> No difference between material regarding progressiveness and sensitivity.
> Other than weight and longevity, another benefit of ti springs is they are manufactured to a higher tolerance standard regarding true spring rate. A steel spring can be anywhere within something like 25% of it's printed weight, while a ti is closer to i believe 10%.


That's not an inherent advantage of Ti, but you're right that as a higher end product they do tend to be made better. There are exceptions though, I know K9 is making high end/ high tolerance steel springs, for example. There may well be others.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That's not an inherent advantage of Ti


Neither is whatever color Fox paints them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DHgnaR said:


> 40 springs are same weight within same color regardless of material.
> No difference between material regarding progressiveness and sensitivity.
> Other than weight and longevity, another benefit of ti springs is they are manufactured to a higher tolerance standard regarding true spring rate. A steel spring can be anywhere within something like 25% of it's printed weight, while a ti is closer to i believe 10%.


Thats a myth. I've tested a LOT of springs on a UTM machine and all of them are within 5% tolerance. I tested Marzocchi, X-Fusion, Fox and Rock Shox springs.










The X-Fusion springs had the best results:


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

DHgnaR said:


> A steel spring can be anywhere within something like 25% of it's printed weight, while a ti is closer to i believe 10%.


I think that there was an article on Sicklines (or maybe somewhere else?) a while back where they measured a whole whack of springs and all of them were extremely close to their stated spring rate regardless of material. There are pictures of the stated rates and the actual rates.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, well that's good to know.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Right so if it is entirely for the weight benefit surely you can spend it much better ways, I mean those things are rip offs! Here in the UK steel=£25 and Ti=£160.
Are the weight differences really that much anyway?
Does anyone know how the *actual* weights of Ti springs compare to steel ones? i.e. in grams?


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

I just got a Ti spring for my CCDB. I needed a new spring for it and thought instead another steel spring splurge for the Ti. I was just mainly doing it for the weight savings. Now with it on I kind of feel stupid doing it. Don't know if the extra money was worth it or not. Guess it was one of those impulse buys to upgrade to a better part when the chance comes. But tell you one sure thing, that Ti spring sure does look nice in the bike though.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Not that it will make alot of difference on a bike, But in a race engines with steel springs they make the double & tripple springs very tight so they rub hard againest each other to stop the coils from creating an oscillating motion were a couple of coils start moving up & down at a different speed to the others & start the spring doing bad things.

Were as with a Ti spring it can be run as a single spring because it is much more stable in the way it works so you can run a softer spring to do the same Job.

A bike spring won't get worked as hard so the same effect may not happen but a Ti spring is not just about weight.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just bought a 2012 888 evo ti. When I called Marz, Mike told me the difference in price(shop price). I couldn't justify $125 more for a spring. I can use that for a lot of better upgrades, not to mention I can lose the weight myself. There is a big difference in weight when you consider it as one modification though. Here's the weight difference- The ti spring tha came in the fork (light or medium, I forget) weighed 166g, vs the X-firm i put in was 456g. That's 290g or 5/8lb. Now also consider the X-firm ti would be heavier than the stock ti was. I'm not sure what the weight savings would be of two equivalently tensioned springs though. Ie. X-firm steel vs X-firm ti. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay thanks for the input  If anyone knows the difference between two of the same weight it would be much appreciated. I can get this second hand Ti one for not much more than a new steel spring so i think i'm gonna go for it! ..unless it will have degraded significantly in a few years compared to a new steel one..?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Ti spring should not degrade signifiantly. Besided weight the two big benefits of Ti parts are hardness(chainrings and cogs) and fatigue life(frames and probably springs)


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Grimmer said:


> So here are a few things i have heard:
> Titanium 40 springs are one colour softer than steel 40 springs.
> Titanium springs are more 'sensitive'
> Titanium springs are more progressive
> ...


They are more sensitive yes. They are lighter and will be more responsible in theory. Whether or not you can feel that? I have no idea,
Progressive? No, unless they are specifically constructed to be that way.
Don't loose "their bounce"? Yes, Ti fatigue life is about 5 times longer than steel I believe (something in that vicinity)
Better in every way? Basically at least slightly better in every category.



ARider said:


> You are wrong, it's just weight and $!
> 
> But yeah, a spring is a spring is a spring.


False. Learn some physics and engineering.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Not to derail, anyone know where to get heavy springs for a Fox 40. Only the medium was Ti.

Thanks. 

(btw, I indirectly answered the question, didn't I?!)


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Gemini2k05 said:


> They are more sensitive yes. They are lighter and will be more responsible in theory. Whether or not you can feel that? I have no idea,
> Progressive? No, unless they are specifically constructed to be that way.
> Don't loose "their bounce"? Yes, Ti fatigue life is about 5 times longer than steel I believe (something in that vicinity)
> Better in every way? Basically at least slightly better in every category.


Thanks but i just don't understand if they have exactly the same spring constant then how could one possibly be 'more sensitive' if they both compress at the same rate for the same force..


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

To be honest I don't think you will notice the difference of a ti spring in a fork, just weight savings.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Double post


----------

